
Lightyear One solar car sets record for world’s most aerodynamic car - clouddrover
https://thedriven.io/2019/10/30/lightyear-one-solar-car-sets-record-for-worlds-most-aerodynamic-car/
======
mastazi
The fastback design [1] seems to be a nod to classic Citroën models like the
DS and the CX, which were also famous for their low coefficient drag[2][3]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastback](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastback)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citro%C3%ABn_DS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citro%C3%ABn_DS)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citro%C3%ABn_CX](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citro%C3%ABn_CX)

~~~
bch
I don’t think those Citroen’s would really be well classified as fast backs.
Eg: classic mustang[0], vs mustang fastback[1], where the roof sweeps to the
rear window.

The first thing I thought of w this car though is kammback[2] design.

[0] [https://img.pistonheads.com/LargeSize/ford/mustang/ford-
must...](https://img.pistonheads.com/LargeSize/ford/mustang/ford-
mustang-S3840720-1.jpg)

[1] [https://cdn.barrett-
jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsi...](https://cdn.barrett-
jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/125338/125338_Side_Profile_Web.jpg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kammback?wprov=sfti1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kammback?wprov=sfti1)

------
GhostVII
It looks very similar to the Volkswagen xl1 [0], even has a similar bar across
the front. If you believe Wikipedia, the xl1 also had a much better drag
coefficient of 0.186 [1].

[0]
[https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a15112331/2014-volkswag...](https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/a15112331/2014-volkswagen-
xl1-first-drive-review/)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_1-litre_car#2011_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_1-litre_car#2011_model)

~~~
sharkmerry
VW was a 2 seater, this is 5

------
cagenut
It has seemed inevitable since the volt's door handles that eventually all
electric vehicle designs are going to converge to a nearly uniform teardrop
form.

~~~
dragonwriter
The teardrop is the ideal aerodynamic form, and electric vehicles, and BEVs
need to maximize aerodynamic efficiency to maximize range, which is still
quite limited compared to internal combustion vehicles on even the best BEVs.

------
kick
_During several weeks of tweaking different configurations of the Lightyear
One at the Turin facility, the Dutch carmaker scored a record 0.20 drag
coefficient for the vehicle making it the most aerodynamic 5-seater car there
is._

Doesn't this imply that the title is inaccurate?

~~~
ricardobeat
It is accurate as long as you consider it a production car, so it would be the
most aerodynamic car in production at the moment. It all depends - the title
for most aerodynamic would stay with the 1996 GM EV1, which by the way had a
kind of similar look.

Then there are cars like the Fiat Turbina from 1954 with a drag coefficient of
0.14:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzDYBigP6Tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzDYBigP6Tw)

------
xellisx
No golf ball divets?

~~~
symplee
They're waiting until they have a _driver_

